# Give me brutal honesty: pc or mac



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

I have used pc computers pretty much all of my life.  They work for me but I've definitely had my share of crashes and untimely computer deaths.  I think I went through two or three laptops in college just from fried motherboards.

I like the reliability of mac.  I accept the fact that because they make everything exclusively for their machine, everything just works better.  However, I do run my own business.  And mac just doesn't have good accounting software (quickbooks for mac is sub par).  So I worry that I would get a mac only to have to invest heavily to make it run like a fancy pc.

I also use google for a lot of stuff.  Picasa makes sharing recital pictures (I teach the violin) really easy.  I have an android phone which makes emailing and scheduling really easy.  I've noticed that mac has a tendency to make life difficult when you don't use the "mac" version of something (like, say, the calendar feature).  Anyone have any experience using google stuff on their mac products?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

A good PC is a much better bargain. But Macs are a very nice luxury if you can afford them.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> A good PC is a much better bargain. But Macs are a very nice luxury if you can afford them.


Actually, I compared the prices, and they're pretty much the same. Like I was looking at those all-in-one pcs (where the computer is built into the monitor) and the sony one is about $1350-1500 out the door. The baseline 21" iMac is $1500 and is way better hardware-wise.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

PC.  I hate being limited.  Sure, there are plenty of programs that you can use on Macs to use PC programs... but doesn't that tell you something?  A lot of things come out for PC that don't ever make it to Macs.  As a gamer I would go crazy.  Even when some games do come to Macs then they aren't fully featured, but the limitations in programming isn't the only thing...

I'm not a big fan of the three tier choices.  I build my own desktops and I like knowing every piece that goes into them.  That's why I never buy Dells or Gateways or Acers or anyone else when I get a desktop (among other reasons).  Even with the high end pre-built PCs you're going to get a few pieces that are just shoddy unless you go with some custom PC builder and then you're spending tons of money.

I can build a pretty top of the line PC comparable to a Mac Pro for about $1500-$1700, which as I understand it is the cost of a basic iMac.  I have no idea how upgradeable Macs are, but that would also be a benefit to me in favor of PC assuming they aren't.  I just don't like the whole all in one package idea, and as a PC user my entire life, every time I've tried to use a Mac I just couldn't enjoy it.  So, whatever you decide, be sure to spend some time with one before you make the jump over to make sure you can even stand using it.

Macs are supposedly better for the artistic folks who use drawing programs and the like, but I think like anything else on the fringe it's just trendy.  I do fine with my PC as far as that's concerned, though I am by no means a a professional artist.  The Mac is basically the hipster of the computer world.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> PC. I hate being limited. Sure, there are plenty of programs that you can use on Macs to use PC programs... but doesn't that tell you something? A lot of things come out for PC that don't ever make it to Macs. As a gamer I would go crazy. Even when some games do come to Macs then they aren't fully featured, but the limitations in programming isn't the only thing...
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the three tier choices. I build my own desktops and I like knowing every piece that goes into them. That's why I never buy Dells or Gateways or Acers or anyone else when I get a desktop (among other reasons). Even with the high end pre-built PCs you're going to get a few pieces that are just shoddy unless you go with some custom PC builder and then you're spending tons of money.
> 
> ...


I agree with you for the most part. I do game though not as much as I used to. Space is an issue in my apartment. My boyfriend is a computer guy and, of course, is desperately trying to convince me that I should just pay for all the parts so he can build me a computer. He just can't fathom why I don't need a 40 inch screen with some huge CPU with liquid cooling and neon colored fans. 

Upgrade potential is really not a priority for me. I just need something that works and will last. I use a sony viao laptop right now. I've had it for about three years and it still works well.

I signed up for one of those mac classes today. I fully intend to pick their brains.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Assuming you don't go with a Mac, your boyfriend has a point... to a point.  You just need to rein him back.  If you have someone who can build you a PC you should go that route.  It's so much cheaper and you'll get a much higher quality computer than you would from a place like Gateway or Dell.  The only drawback is it won't come with programs like Office and the like, but there are free alternatives to all of those that I actually find better and your old discs for those programs from your old computer should work if you really need it.  It also means you won't have a bunch of mess like AOL trials and the like stuck on your harddrive too, though.

Custom, home built computers don't always have to be water cooled with neon lights, it's just that custom built PCs are usually made by enthusiasts who go crazy for that sort of thing.  My computer only has two neon fans, and that's because they came with the case I chose, and no water is involved.  If he insists on watercooled just tell him that a Noctua heatsink works just as well for CPU cooling.  Then he might even listen about the other stuff and not build you a flashy gaming rig when you just need middle of the road


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I've used both Apple and Windows. I now own an Apple, because it works for me.
No OS is perfect.
I only use Google for the email; their spam filters are about the best I've seen. Apple's iLife suite does everything else for me. 
Why the either/or? Get a Mac, and divide the HD with a Windows partition. Best of both. 
Get to an Apple store and see what they have to offer for your needs.
The old canard that Apple costs way more was true a long time ago. Compare equal machines now and it's very competitive.
BTW, you could check out this forum and see if any of your questions are answered (mods: if I have broken the rules by attaching a link to another forum, please delete this):

http://forums.macrumors.com/forumdisplay.php?f=86

Best of luck to you in whatever you decide on. Lots of choices out there!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

What about Linux?


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I really really really dislike Mac (despite owning an iphone) because I don't like how things are organized in their OS and I don't like the basic setup.  I don't know if you can get other mice or keyboards (if Mac does plug & play USB like PC does) but all of the "apple" mice and keyboards I've ever used are terrible.  JMO of course.

My dh has made our last three desktop computers and it gets you a really good computer for less money by doing it that way.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

To caseyf6 and scheherazade:

I'm not opposed to him building me a new computer (within reason).  The problem is space.  The office that I have the computer is also the place where I teach.  So I'm limited in how I can set up the furniture.  There has to be room to teach and it has to be somewhat kid friendly.  All I need is for some four year old to push a button on an interesting looking cpu...


----------



## DD Graphix (Jul 15, 2011)

In spite of being a graphic designer who uses high end software (the Adobe suite), I have always had PCs. I've only owned one with big issues. Most have lasted 4-5 years before I have to replace them because the new software has outstripped their power. There are still a lot of programs that run only on PC or have inadequate Mac support. And almost all of my clients have PCs. There are far fewer headaches than there use to be in transferring back and forth, but there are still some. Finally, I think the Mac's vaunted invulnerability is open to challenge. I have a friend who is a huge Mac devotee, and I cannot tell you how much trouble she's had with OS and hardware both. 

Finally, the Mac has too much of a "stupid user" filter on it for me. I know enough to be able to get in my bios, fix things, etc.

A piece of advice. Don't do the all in one, it's not worth the money. And always, always, always spend more to get something overpowered for your needs. You will save a lot of money in the long run because your computer will keep up with power hogging software for a longer period of time, meaning that you will buy fewer computers overall.

Oh and for the past several years I've gone exclusively Dell. Go with the higher end systems (studio, XPS, Alienware). They wear like iron, are fast and reliable, and best of all, if you use the Dell Preferred Card, you can get anywhere from 6 months to a year or more of interest free credit (how long you get depends on how much you buy, buy more, get longer). The catch is that you MUST pay off during that time to avoid all of the interest being charged retroactively. But if you ignore the minimum and figure out what payment you need to make to pay it off, it works very well.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's the way I rate them - and keep in mind that it's more your own personality, likes, dislikes and how your mind works than anything.

Wild, Wild West - Anything Goes - Pick LINUX or any of the myriad UNIX-based variations
I know what I like, I like it my way, but I want some stability - Pick a Windows-based system
I just want to be told what to do & I'm willing pay through the nose for it - Pick a MAC or other Apple-based product.

You're going to pay a premium for anything Apple, that's a given. But...because it's so highly controlled (you do it Apple's way or not at all) there tend to be fewer problems. Please note it's not perfect, but because they won't allow a lot of things, the few things they do allow work better. This tends to be good for those who are generally technically challenged. But if you don't like their OS interface (or keyboards, mice, etc) then you're in trouble and this might not be a good choice. You're chosing maximum stability & high prices at the cost of complete inflexibility.

At the other end of the spectrum is LINUX/UNIX. Anything goes there. Be prepared for frequent reloads and getting into the guts of things. If you're a real tech-weenie, it can be fun and you're probably already used to making backups so that you can blow away and reinstall at the drop of a hat. There is a lot of great stuff for free. A lot of it works only so-so. I used OpenOffice for a while but got tired of having to clean up junk in the files when I traded files with MS Office folks and after the third reinstall of the OS because I loaded a patch that blew up my system, I got tired of it. You're chosing complete flexibility, cheap prices, etc, at the cost of stability.

In the mushy middle is the Windows world. It's the most widely used platform out there so there are goodies ranging from free to however much you want to spend. It's pretty stable and as long as you're moderately careful about loading everything you see off the Internet, it works pretty well. If you don't like things one way, you can pretty much change them to suit you. As I said, you're in the mushy middle so you're chosing a platform that's middle range for price, lots of options, and pretty good stability.

I, personally, prefer the mushy  middle because I can't handle the complete anarchy of LINUX but I don't like to be told exactly what I will do, where I will shop, and what I can put on my system, either, the way the MAC world likes to do. The MACs are the first and only computers that ever made me cry with rage and frustration because they didn't work the way I wanted them to, and I couldn't change them. I literally hated the interface.

That's why I said: Ultimately, you need to sit down with one and see which interface works for YOU. For the way you think and work. Because while I rage at MACs, I know plenty of people who rage at Windows-based systems. Or LINUS. You need to get the system that accommodates the way YOU work. You shouldn't be accommodating to the computer (at least not completely).

Hope that makes a little sense and doesn't make it even more difficult to decide.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Funny timing. I just got an email from someone who follows my blog and been accepted in a photo program, she wondered if she should make the switch from PC to Mac. She asked me, cause I am a pro photog and a mac user. Not long ago I would have told her yes, switch...buy PC's are catching up and I no longer believe it is mandatory. It really is a matter of preference...

You would have to also factor in the cost of software, for a photographer that can be a big investment...

I love my Macs but... they are no without some frustrations. I am not a fan of these glossy screens and had to pay extra for a matt screen on my Mac Book Pro.. the only thing they even make anymore with that option. I also hate how they constantly force you to upgrade... I just bought a track pad to replace my mouse on my desktop set up, only to find out I must upgrade to the newest OS to make it work! They pull that crap all the time!


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

It's all about the PC, at least for me.

If you need space and don't need a ton of power, you can build or buy a tiny PC for way less than $1000. They have booksize PCs, with the power of the higher end netbooks, you can mount to the back of a TV. Those are $300-350 and you can easily upgrade some of the components.

The all-in-one PC/monitors are a rip-off.

- edit If you have to get one, HP has an all-in-one for $800

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/computer_series.do?storeName=computer_store&category=desktops&series_name=200q_series&a1=Category&v1=All-in-One%20PCs


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

That really IS funny. 

There is a lot of really good advice here. It really boils down to personal tastes and what you can and can't put up with.



Cuechick said:


> Funny timing. I just got an email from someone who follows my blog and been accepted in a photo program, she wondered if she should make the switch from PC to Mac. She asked me, cause I am a pro photog and a mac user. Not long ago I would have told her yes, switch...buy PC's are catching up and I no longer believe it is mandatory. It really is a matter of preference...
> 
> You would have to also factor in the cost of software, for a photographer that can be a big investment...
> 
> I love my Macs but... they are no without some frustrations. I am not a fan of these glossy screens and had to pay extra for a matt screen on my Mac Book Pro.. the only thing they even make anymore with that option. I also hate how they constantly force you to upgrade... I just bought a track pad to replace my mouse on my desktop set up, only to find out I must upgrade to the newest OS to make it work! They pull that crap all the time!


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been using computers since the late 1970s. Began on mainframes, went to mini-computers, then personal computers. I've developed software, and been a corporate IT chief. Absolutely loved the Macs when they appeared around the mid-1980s. Used Macs for my personal machines from 1988 through around 2001, when I finally gave up on them, as they lost what narrow advantages they'd ever had interface and quality-wise, yet remained stubbornly expensive and prone to compatibility problems with the other 95% of the world.

I've been self-employed most of my life, and require maximum bang for my buck, and minimum hassle. So around 2001 I switched to Windows, as it was the closest thing you could get to the original Mac interface in personal computers (since Steve Jobs threw all that away to foist the awful OS X on us). Yes, Microsoft basically cloned the original Mac GUI for Windows, and made it run on cheap hardware, and be compatible with virtually everything that mattered.

However, I have several family members who have stuck with Macs, and whose machines I've frequently had to fix when they broke. I'm talking the latest OS X Macs here. In my experience they have serious problems many times more often than the PCs I've used the past ten years. There's no way I'd switch back, even if I was crapping diamonds. And Macs look to be going to get much worse, as Steve Jobs tries to turn them into still more expensive iPads with coming OS 'upgrades'.

Don't get me wrong: I'm severely disappointed with the lack of progress in Microsoft Windows too, the last 20 years. I expected much better hardware and software by 2011 than what we've all ended up with! Heck: if not for the development of the internet, we'd have by now actually gone BACKWARDS in computer empowerment of users since the early 1990s, rather than forwards! Yeah, sure, the hardware got faster and cheaper and more spacious memory-wise; but software makers also got sloppier and their wares buggier, and their apps and files more bloated, thereby neutralizing many of the hardware improvements. So I deeply yearn for a practical alternative to both Windows and Macs. I even tried switching to Ubuntu Linux a couple years ago, but sadly it remains a distant, DISTANT third behind Macs in all around usefulness and value (with Windows being number one among the least bad options). But basically, YUCK! They all suck! And we deserve better!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I am a die-hard pc person that switched to a mac about 4 months ago.  The vast majority of the switch was painless. But there are some real weaknesses in the Mac software.  There just is not any financial software that is available on mac that I thought was worth paying for.  I switched to web based quickbooks.  And the mac version of excel, while ok, is missing some key features.  So I run a virtual windows for when I really need something.  But most of the time I am now a mac person.  

I have a macbook air (with an external monitor for when I am at my desk.  I am very happy with it.  Nothing is for everyone, but I am not switching back any time soon.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Amy Corwin said:


> Here's the way I rate them - and keep in mind that it's more your own personality, likes, dislikes and how your mind works than anything.
> 
> Wild, Wild West - Anything Goes - Pick LINUX or any of the myriad UNIX-based variations
> I know what I like, I like it my way, but I want some stability - Pick a Windows-based system
> ...


My view is that when I switched from a Windows power user to a Mac user, I didn't lose flexibility. I did lose arcane tweaking and hoop jumping. It can feel good to know the 30 steps and configuration changes you need to get Windows to do what you want, but the vast majority of the time....my Macbook Pro just does it and I don't have to tweak it.

Its kind of like the dos to windows switch...for awhile you miss not tweaking autoexec.bat files and memorizing strings of commands...but then you realize how much work you got done. I'm too old to tweak and jigger, I don't have enough time left 

Although as a Unix based OS there are many Mac wiz's who like to use the terminal with lots of arcane tweaking


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't want to have to know anything about a computer.  I want to plug it in, hit the power button, and move on.  It isn't that I'm not capable (I once ran customer support and training for a national software house - back when we were still using a chisel and cave wall) - it's that I'm just not interested.

For me, a computer is an appliance.  I don't need to mess with the insides of my microwave or TV to get what I want, I don't want to mess with the insides of my computer to get what I want.

When I buy a computer and/or software, I want it to do everything itself.  Does that limit me in some ways?  Yep.  I'm good with that.  I've spent some time looking for an advanced spelling and grammar checker lately.  There are several for PCs -- Mac.... not so much.

It just depends on how you use your computer, and what you are using it for.  In my experience, a Mac is going to last a very long time, and do exactly what they say it will do, no more, no less.

I bought one of the first iMacs, still going strong.  I have a friend that has one of the original clamshells, was his only computer until a few weeks ago.

Go in, play with the Macs, and ask a lot of questions.  Be realistic about what you need, then go up a couple of steps.  For me, a MacBook Air, is a dream come true.  =)    YMMV.

Sheila


----------



## Jordan Parkes (Jul 16, 2011)

There was a point in time I almost considered switching to mac in the windows vista days.
I have to say though windows 7 has really been a good operating system for me, many of the features on mac are now on 7.
It also runs efficiently on older hardware.

Being an avid builder of computers I can tell you if you have the option have one built.

I built my friend a computer for 750$ and it can run the latest games and edit videos superbly. Best of all its very easy to upgrade it for future use.

Mac is good if you just want to use the internet or need for it a specific program.

If your computer builder is good he could build you a "hackintosh" and run both windows and mac.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

If you can afford to get a mac, than go for it. Thing is, you can get a PC with the same or better specs than a mac for a lot less. If you're good with dealing with viruses I'd just get a PC. There's another alternative as well. You can install linux on a new PC and never bother with viruses again. But you wont be able to play a lot of games and programs that are mainly for Windows and Mac.


----------



## DD Graphix (Jul 15, 2011)

Dealing with viruses is a total no-brainer. Just get a good virus checker. Heck, Microsoft now puts out a nice one for free-free-free (security essentials). I am on the internet all day every day and have never had a virus, ever. 

Alsoplustoo, Macs are now being targeted. They weren't for a long time because they took up such a small overall portion of the market share. Now they are. And they are not magically able to repel viruses just by sitting there and looking pretty. Some Mac people think that Macs can never, ever get a virus. Until they get one...


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Bought my first Mac in 2001 and won't buy a pc again as long as I have the choice. Then again I'm typing this on my iPad and sometimes read the forums on my iPhone. Guess that makes me a fanboy ;-) 

Both are tools - take your needs and get the right tool for the job. If you rely on things like QB, which doesn't tend to follow the same upgrade path as the PC version, that might answer your question.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow!  A lot of really good insight.  I've been reading everyone's replies.  Keep them coming!

As for the all-in-one PCs, I really haven't been all that impressed with them either which is actually why I'm on the fence.  As I said before, space is an issue.  But when I looked at the stats for the sony, hp and dell, they're all basically using laptop components and putting them in a fancy screen.  Kind of a rip off. 

Does anyone have a space saving cpu they could suggest?  Either a pre built one by a company or a case that I could buy so the bf could build me something?


----------



## Jordan Parkes (Jul 16, 2011)

Alain Gomez said:


> Wow! A lot of really good insight. I've been reading everyone's replies. Keep them coming!
> 
> As for the all-in-one PCs, I really haven't been all that impressed with them either which is actually why I'm on the fence. As I said before, space is an issue. But when I looked at the stats for the sony, hp and dell, they're all basically using laptop components and putting them in a fancy screen. Kind of a rip off.
> 
> Does anyone have a space saving cpu they could suggest? Either a pre built one by a company or a case that I could buy so the bf could build me something?


The all in one pc's I would advise against. Everything is crammed together and doesn't allow for adequate cooling, also unless you buy an expensive warranty getting the thing fixed for any future problems can be a big pain. (Again its a non-standard case)

Take a look at newegg.com and look under computer hardware--- then computer cases-----then mini atx towers (Those are the small guys)
If you want to have your own built.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I cast my vote on the side of PCs. Why? Because I've always had one. How's that for a good technical argument?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

_Sheila_ said:


> I've spent some time looking for an advanced spelling and grammar checker lately. There are several for PCs -- Mac.... not so much.


The best spell checker I've ever used is Spell Catcher... it has both Mac and Windows versions. I've used it for 10+ years on both machines. No grammar checking, but I've never found one of those that really works.

As regards Mac vs. Windows, I've used both for 25+ years and my advice is to get whichever one runs the software you need to use. Personally, I prefer the Mac interface with its UNIX underpinnings. Neither Mac nor Window is notably user-friendly. And don't get me started on Linux (I've been trying it yearly for almost 15 years and loathe it).

Mike


----------



## TheUselessGod (May 23, 2011)

It's really personal preference. Find someone who has the one you don't, and ask if you can give it a spin for a month. Write a book on it, see if you like it better, and if so go for it. If not, stick with what is best.

I love Mac Laptops. Their touchpads and keyboards are all sorts of fantastic, and they all fit together in a neat package. That being said, they are a tad overpriced, and do have limits on the software (though the App Store and the growing mainstream appeal for Macs are helping remedy the barron software landscape). But after using Macs (and coming from being a hardcore PC guy) I really can't see myself going back.

Though I do have Windows installed on Boot Camp, if only because I NEED PC games sometimes. So you can keep that in mind too: you can put Windows on a Mac (though if you plan on using it primarily as a windows machine, I say don't bother and just buy a Dell or something  )


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Dara England said:


> I cast my vote on the side of PCs. Why? Because I've always had one. How's that for a good technical argument?


*old lady voice while waving a cane*

What was good enough then is good enough now!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I dont know if Apple is overpriced or just builds expensive stuff. Every iPad competitor seems to end up costing more.

This is an intresting article on PC makers not being able to match build quality for price with Apple: http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/08/03/taiwan.builders.complain.they.cant.outprice.apple/

I know I have gotten much more usable life out of my MacBook than my Dells and Toshibas


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Dells and Toshibas are pretty bad to begin with, though, and are definitely not the baseline that a good PC should be measured off of... especially Toshiba.  But that's the nice thing with PCs, you get a choice who to buy it from... to the point you could just choose to build it yourself if you have the tech savvy,  which honestly, you can probably research for a few days and watch some youtube videos and build a computer if you know how to turn a screwdriver.

As for small computer cases, I don't know a whole lot about them but there are small form factor ITX-PCs.  There's mini-ITX and micro-ITX, the former being the smallest of the two.  These things look like they're just big enough to fit a disc drive door in the front of, so they're tiny, but that of course limits you on hardware and they all seem pretty low on specs.  I honestly don't see why you would buy something like this unless you wanted a PC for travel or installed in your car or briefcase or something.  For stationary home use it just seems silly and impractical.

I'm not really sure what your space limitations entail.  You said you worked with kids and didn't want something that would attract them to come and start messing with it, but is that the only issue?  They do make pretty small cases, heck you could build your own out of pretty much anything...  All you need is a place to mount components, keep them grounded and keep them cool.  I've seen trash bins, wood trunks, action figures... all sorts of things turned into a PC.  If it's only an issue with the children, you can always get a case with a front panel that has a door that locks closed so nothing is accessible.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

DD Graphix said:


> Alsoplustoo, Macs are now being targeted. They weren't for a long time because they took up such a small overall portion of the market share. Now they are. And they are not magically able to repel viruses just by sitting there and looking pretty. Some Mac people think that Macs can never, ever get a virus. Until they get one...


This isn't true. The only know virus for Mac osx is for the windows office version of Mac. There is malware, but it cannot automatically install on a Mac. You have to agree to install it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think you could compare Macs not having such a problem with viruses to a country that doesn't have as many problems as the US does with crime, but they give up a lot of the civil liberties we have in exchange for that "safety" and there are still scattered incidents.  You just have to be careful and have a good antivirus on a PC which is, as someone has already said, easier than falling off a chair now.  Microsoft Security Essentials is free, powerful, and does not offer a paid version like other free antivirus (I'm looking at you AVG) so you get their full protection without being pressured to buy and jump through hoops for a free version.  I moved from being a devout AVG user to MSE and haven't looked back since.

This isn't necessarily a bad thing for all people.  You just have to realize that all this talk about Macs being safer is because they put up a lot more walls, and walls work both ways in keeping things out and keeping things trapped inside.  This is also not always a bad thing for all people.  Some people feel more comfortable with fewer choices, especially where computers are concerned.  Me, I'd get claustrophobic really fast ><


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm a PC guy. But I'll buy a Mac one day just for Garageband. If only Macs weren't so damn expensive. For the price of one Mac, I can but 2 PCs. Gadzooks


----------



## DD Graphix (Jul 15, 2011)

WRT Dell, they actually build some amazing machines. But most people buy their lower end line which, of course, is pretty junky. I always buy top end. The best bets are usually gamer's systems. I have an Alienware laptop that will run the entire Adobe CS5 suite seamlessly, and it's a tablet. It rocks.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:


> Wow! A lot of really good insight. I've been reading everyone's replies. Keep them coming!
> 
> As for the all-in-one PCs, I really haven't been all that impressed with them either which is actually why I'm on the fence. As I said before, space is an issue. But when I looked at the stats for the sony, hp and dell, they're all basically using laptop components and putting them in a fancy screen. Kind of a rip off.
> 
> Does anyone have a space saving cpu they could suggest? Either a pre built one by a company or a case that I could buy so the bf could build me something?


These are the booksize PCs I was talking about.

White system with 2GB RAM and 320 GB hard drive = $299.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856176021
Black system with 2GB RAM and 250 GB hard drive = $319.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856173023

I don't think those come the VESA monitor mount I was talking about but they are also more powerful than the Intel Atom standard. I also think you have to buy Windows 7 and install it (so grab a USB stick http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/dd535816.aspx)

They have the power of a high end netbook with the AMD AMD E-350 processor/graphics. Should be able to run your programs and it has the added bonus of playing HD video as long as the program has hardware acceleration (should be everything besides silverlight [netflix] until it gets an update later this year)

Run the video/audio over HDMI and get a wireless keyboard/mouse, the footprint should be really small.

- edit Or you could also buy a netbook like the HP dm1z or the Levono x120e and run the video to your monitor. Both of those have the same processor, more RAM, 7200 RPM hard drive, Windows 7 Home Premium and a HDMI out port. Also are around $360-480


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

If you like games, go PC -- there are a few mac games, but the overwhelming majority of games are made for a PC.

Recently converted from PC to Mac (1 year ago); I prefer Mac. There are always these niggling issues with PC's: is it a virus? an update problem? corrupted registry? Mouse jumping, slowdowns, etc. Often, I'd restore to an earlier date and that would fix the problem, but there was always down time and frustration. I haven't encountered any of that with the Mac. I use open source software for word processing, etc. and have been so much happier without Windows.

Robin


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

With response to the space issue:  I really have no place to put a CPU that wouldn't majorly intrude on my work space.  My desk isn't that big, so if I put it on my desk I would have no room left for anything other than a CPU and monitor which is not good.  Since I teach in the room, I basically have to have all my furniture lining the wall so the middle of the room is completely empty for students.  Most of the wall space is covered by bookshelves to store all my sheet music.

The Alienware suggestion intrigues me.  I totally forgot about that company.  What if I just got a decent laptop from them?  They seem to be the same price as the all-in-ones.  Cheaper, actually.  Any experiences with those machines?  Are they good?


----------



## NSRob (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been a windows pc guy for all my life. Recently my hubby bought a Mac - after seeing it in action I've decided that my next computer will be a Mac.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Laptops are nice for portability and convenience of space and the like, but they are also difficult to fix should something go wrong.  They are also difficult to game on and I know you did mention gaming before, but I also know people who game on them just fine.  I find the keyboards hard to get used to, but again that's all personal preference.  One thing I will warn you about is heat issues, I don't know anyone who uses a laptop for any substantial length of time in one sitting that doesn't have heat issues, including myself in my own experiences.  You can get some pretty powerful laptops without having to pay for a name like Alienware, though.  So if this is an option you're considering I'd definitely look around some first.  A friend just got a pretty nice laptop that she games on and I don't think she paid a fortune for it.  I'll try to find out what it was for you.  Avoid Toshiba Satellites like the plague though.

Edit:  Okay, she has a Gateway P-6831FX Gaming Laptop... which of course is one of the few times you do need to consider going with a company because building your own laptop just isn't practical.  My reservations aside, at least it's not a Dell and it has been reliable and powerful enough for her and she tends to tax a system as hard as I can at times.  It looks like Amazon only has them used for $600 or so and the newer 2010 version for $600 refurbished.  Apparently they abandoned the P-series and your best bet now is a laptop made by Sager or Clevo, which Alienware actually bases a lot of theirs off of then charges extra for sticking their name on the case.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

You can always go with Linux I guess. Yeah it's not an ideal OS in terms of programs you want and gaming, but if you don't want to deal with viruses than that's one pro about Linux. I happen to like most of the free programs on Linux, mainly because they work just as good or even better than some of the paid for programs on windows. I can't say anything on Mac really, because I don't officially own one. But yeah, like I said before, I'd go with a PC.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Mac. Love my macbook pro. The viruses with PC's always got me.


----------



## DD Graphix (Jul 15, 2011)

Alienware laptops are specifically made for gaming; they even come with a free copy of Portal. They were made to be high end gaming systems in a small package. They are VERY powerful. They are not cheap. I bought an M11X because I wanted something I could take on trips that I could use as a work computer; I needed to be able to run high end software, and quickly. It's been excellent for that though the screen size is of course restricted (going from my 24" screen to an 11" screen is a bit of a shock!)

http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-m14x/pd


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

DD Graphix said:


> Alienware laptops are specifically made for gaming; they even come with a free copy of Portal. They were made to be high end gaming systems in a small package. They are VERY powerful. They are not cheap. I bought an M11X because I wanted something I could take on trips that I could use as a work computer; I needed to be able to run high end software, and quickly. It's been excellent for that though the screen size is of course restricted (going from my 24" screen to an 11" screen is a bit of a shock!)
> 
> http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-m14x/pd


Well they're cheaper than a mac


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, like many others on this thread I started off on a PC, had all the usual problems, crashing, slow, not enough space, viruses - the lot. I changed to a Mac, nearly threw it out of the window the first night, then fell in love with it and think the marriage will last forever. It's completely seamless. My iPhone syncs to it automatically. It's just magic. My wife, who's not good with anything techie, bought a MacBook after using a PC and thinks it's the best thing since bread came sliced!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Nick Wastnage said:


> Well, like many others on this thread I started off on a PC, had all the usual problems, crashing, slow, not enough space, viruses - the lot. I changed to a Mac, nearly threw it out of the window the first night, then fell in love with it and think the marriage will last forever. It's completely seamless. My iPhone syncs to it automatically. It's just magic. My wife, who's not good with anything techie, bought a MacBook after using a PC and thinks it's the best thing since bread came sliced!


I do worry that since I'm so heavily integrated with Google, Mac would try and fight me. Would you say that's a valid concern?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't answer this totally as I only use GMail from Google (I use Apple iLife apps for everything else). But GMail integrates easily with Apple's Mail app. No problems at all with it and easy to set up.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Alain Gomez said:


> I do worry that since I'm so heavily integrated with Google, Mac would try and fight me. Would you say that's a valid concern?


I use Google everything on my mac. I use Chrome as my web browser instead of Safari (so it syncs my apps/extensions with my work computer). I don't even use Mail on the Macbook, I like the google website better and I can easily switch between Reader, Google+, Calendar and Gmail on the same page. I do prefer iPhoto over Picasa although I do have both on my Mac.


----------

